# Video zur Erinnerung



## krapiva (28. November 2010)

Ich habe mich mal rangesetzt und ein Video über das alte azeroth (regionen und instanzen) gemacht... ich weiss einiges passt nicht (bc bosse usw) aber da mit cata sowieso niemand mehr bc raids machen wird... wärs schade sie nicht zu erwähnen bzw zu zeigen... 

Viel spaß mit dem video

p.s. es ist mein erstes WoW video

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=czqK5l9uRRw


----------



## Haxxler (29. November 2010)

Bitte immer in den Sammelthread damit. http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/16665-buffedde-world-of-warcraft-videosammelthread/


----------

